# The United Nations - Its utility, and its future



## Goober (29 May 2004)

What are your thoughts on the future of the UN? 

After the US showed the world the UN is ineffective and unimportant when they invaided Iraq, the UN is looking to create a true multilateral organization that the world today needs.

They could succeed, or fail, I hope they succeed, but judging by the state the world is in now, it will be a hard road to travel.

A good article:
 http://dailynews.att.net/cgi-bin/news?e=pub&dt=040529&cat=international&st=internationald82s35700&src=ap


----------



## Infanteer (29 May 2004)

Many of the the soldiers I‘ve talked to who served under the UN (UNPROFOR) say they will never put on a blue beret again....


----------



## ghazise (29 May 2004)

Well think about this BATMAN;
???  The composition of the United Nations is every government of the planet put into the same room in New York City.  But every member state has it‘s own priorities.  The best interests of the world are not always put first, and not everyone has a say.   
???  Unfortunately many people in the world especially Canadians, have this almighty view of the United Nations. But look at the decision makers at the UN Security Council US, Brits, French, China and Russia.  And if their best interests are not reflected, then they may veto a resolution, call for an inquiry, a special envoy, any of these will delay UN action.   
???  Also the UN has no troops, it relies on contributing Nations, and besides the US, Brits, and French, no nation has the ability to project a self sustaining Combined Armed Task Force on a moments notice.
   But the failure of the UN on any mission is not the responsibility of any one Nation, but of the governments of every nation.  
   Now if you argue that US has made the UN seem ineffective by invading Iraq, well it was US whos‘ lobbying was able to get the UN inspectors back into Iraq. Iran, N/Korea has also kick inspectors of their countries, resolutions against Isreal are passed every month.  I beleave it was Pearson who recognized the developing gap of the 1st World Nations and Developing states and recommended that 0.7% of the a 1st World Nations GDP be contributed through the UN to help close that gap. Canada is around 0.14%.
  My long winded point I trying to make that US is not the only one to blame.
  Two really good books to read are "Shaking Hands with the Devil" allows a good insight about the DPKO and "The CNN Effect"  is good statiscal read about the relationship of Foreign Policy and the Media.


----------



## Bert (29 May 2004)

Also, I think it is extremely optimistic to believe the UN is the body to solve all world problems.  It is not a problem solver.  The structure of the UN and human nature prevent it.
The UN serves as a forum for discussion and
manages agencies as best it can.  

No matter what, each member state has its own agenda and priorities, and will move in its own self-interest.  Dispite the haggling that goes on, the UN is one of the best forums where 
countries can get together and talk in public and
in secret back rooms.  Issues progress with communication, result in consensus, or
bog down with self-interest.

In my opinion, the UN did not fail when "After the US showed the world the UN is ineffective and unimportant when they invaided Iraq".  Rather, the UN provided the forum for discussion and
debate.  And there was debate.  The UN was 
preceived to fail because the US acted on its own
beliefs rather than on the consensus of most members.  That is not a failure of the UN.  The US made a decision and acted on it as all countries are free to do.  The consequences 
however may be good, bad, bitter, or inevitable.


----------



## Goober (30 May 2004)

Bert said:
			
		

> Also, I think it is extremely optimistic to believe the UN is the body to solve all world problems.   It is not a problem solver.   The structure of the UN and human nature prevent it.
> The UN serves as a forum for discussion and
> manages agencies as best it can.
> 
> ...



Good points.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Nov 2009)

This story, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Ottawa Citizen_, tells us that the United Nations remains predictable:

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Canadian+tossed+from+over+Israel+remarks/2195614/story.html


> Canadian tossed from UN over Israel remarks
> *Scholar critical of report alleging Gaza war crimes*
> 
> By Steven Edwards, Canwest News Service
> ...




More on Anne Bayefsky here and here. She is certainly a *scholar* but one with an agenda.

But it is nice to see that the UN remains constant in its campaign for (*selected*) human rights.


----------



## Lightguns (6 Oct 2016)

I am not able to link but I see the shake up at the UN looks interesting.  Sec Gen from the Socialist International, Political Affairs run by Russia, Peacekeeping run by China, Saudi to run Human Rights.  All we need now is Iran running disarmament and Bengal running UN Children's program.


----------

